# Los Angeles Pigeon Club 2013 YB Show



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Is coming up on Sunday, September 15, 2013 at the Irvine Regional Park in Orange CA. The park charges $5.00 for parking, the show is free, and if you want to buy lunch at the show then that is another $5.00 per person. This is a small, friendly show in a lovely venue. If you live in So Cal, please try to attend. You'll have a good time, see lots of lovely pigeons, and will be a generally happy camper!

Terry


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for putting out the word! I'll have to see if I can switch shifts at work. I would really love to attend!


----------

